

Send alert text messages using Python and a Modem - grexi
http://blog.lagentz.com/general/how-to-send-text-messages-using-python-and-a-modem/

======
radioooe
why don't you use twilio for sending text messages?

~~~
grexi
The point is to alert in case the internet is already down via a separate
channel...

